# 2008 muley



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

Got my 2008 buck back and couldn't be happier.


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow looks good. what a deer


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice deer! Is that about 27.5 wide?


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Nice deer! Is that about 27.5 wide?


i was going to say 27.75 but who knows...


----------



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

He is 32 1/2" wide.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

VERY good looking deer! :beer:


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry about my post before - was just poking fun at P&Y. The mount turned out awesome! Congrats. Hope to be chasing around some of those pogo stick running deer in about a week with stick and string...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy muley batman!


----------

